# Iam looking for traps to buy



## trapper444 (May 21, 2010)

My son & I are going to trap together this coming season & iam needing to buy some traps priced reasonable .Contact me by my e-mail address for phone & other info


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

go to some of the trappers summer conventions. Yard sales, garage sales, auction sales, etc. I'm sure if you get a hold of some of the trap supply houses they'll have traded in traps, I'm sure Minnesota Trapline has old traps that they would sell.

xdeano


----------



## trapper444 (May 21, 2010)

We ordered some thank you


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I have about 60 220 about/half are new in box $7.50 each have 50, 330 all used this spring and are in good shape $15.00 each , about 100, 110 body griper $2.50 each about 100 #1 most are victor $2.50


----------

